# Bother Around Beregost - Not really setting out to recruit right now but...



## Wilphe (May 10, 2006)

Hello all, I have got the OOC thread from cache but the IC thread appears to be gone.

I'm happy to post a summary of the action so far and carry on.

Please check in

Thanks

edit:
If anyone does want in, please drop a note on this thread

Ta


----------



## Galieo (May 10, 2006)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## industrygothica (May 10, 2006)

Consider me checked, and ready to go.  Thankfully I kept a copy of my character...


----------



## Land Outcast (May 10, 2006)

That means I should Re-create my character?


----------



## Wilphe (May 10, 2006)

Don't have the Gallery saved, so I'm afraid it very much looks like it


----------



## Land Outcast (May 10, 2006)

Hey wilphe: happy 2nd 1234th post in advance

I'll see if I manage to pull Nerraw out again when I get home... What level were we?


----------



## Daronas (May 11, 2006)

I think my account got hosed in the crash. I had to register all over again. But hey, I'm back and ready to continue. I should still have my character saved as a .txt. I'll find it and make the changes I had to make previously. I should have it ready tomorrow.


----------



## industrygothica (May 11, 2006)

So we're still missing a rogue and a wizard.. is that it?


----------



## Daronas (May 11, 2006)

BTW, I have our DM's last post if we want to continue from there. Sound OK?

"But do these gnolls actually attack travelers? How many are they?"  

"Well, they're gnolls, it's what they do isn't it? I mean I've never heard of
them attacking anyone going to Candlekeep, but that's just because they leave no
survivors. They certainly attack people going to High Hedge, so I heard anyway.
I've never been there, I never want to try."

At least that is the last post I have. I don't know what happened right before the crash.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 11, 2006)

> we have found a recent database backup made on May 8th. It is not clear yet whether this database is usable or if it has been corrupted. If it is usable, it will be uploaded in place of the Dec 29th database. Please be aware, therefore, that if this happens, anything posted or done in the last day or so will be lost, but we'll have the last six months' of content back again. It is too early to tell yet - it might not happen at all. We'll keep you posted.]




so, I vote we should wait


----------



## Daronas (May 11, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> so, I vote we should wait




In light of this new information, I concur.


----------



## industrygothica (May 11, 2006)

Bah..  I've never been accused of having great patience, but I suppose I'll run with the majority on this one.  Of course, it's not like I have a choice.  But I'll be ready as soon as the boss says go, whenever that may be...

IG


----------



## Land Outcast (May 11, 2006)

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2817332&postcount=13

no may 8 update it says


----------



## Wilphe (May 12, 2006)

Okay, if people could repost their characters, that would be appreciated.


We would appear to be waiting on Rechan and eighteez.


9000 XP (4th level with some change, 1000XP away from 5th)*7000 gp in equipmentStats:28 point buyorIf you'd prefer rolled stats ask me, and I will go generate a set for you at Invisible Castle.Favoured Classes will not apply.Instead, Humans and Half-Elves will get a bonus feat at 1st level.

Hit Points:You can either take fixed:d12 = 6d10 = 5d8 = 4d6 = 3d4 = 2Or you can ask me and I'll roll them for you.


----------



## Wilphe (May 12, 2006)

Waiting on Rechan and Eigtheez then

For reference:

Start with:9000 XP (4th level with some change, 1000XP away from 5th)*7000 gp in equipmentStats:28 point buyorIf you'd prefer rolled stats ask me, and I will go generate a set for you at Invisible Castle.Favoured Classes will not apply.Instead, Humans and Half-Elves will get a bonus feat at 1st level.

Hit Points:You can either take fixed:d12 = 6d10 = 5d8 = 4d6 = 3d4 = 2Or you can ask me and I'll roll them for you.


Stat and hit-point rolls were done through Invisible castle, so should be retreivable


----------



## industrygothica (May 12, 2006)

[sblock="Korik, Half-orc Ranger"]

```
Korik, half-orc ranger 4
CN male humanoid
[b]Init[/b] +1; Senses darkvision, Spot +7, Listen +7
[b]Languages[/b] Common, Orc, Chondathan
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
[b]AC[/b] 16, touch 11, flat-footed 15 [+4 Armor, +1 Bracers]
[b]hp[/b] 35 [4d8+8]
[b]Fort[/b] +6 [4 base, 2 Con], [b]Ref[/b] +5 [4 base, 1 Dex], [b]Will[/b] +1 [1 base]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
[b]Spd[/b] 30ft.
[b]Melee[/b] +1 warhammer +8 [1d8+4]; m/w sickle +8 [1d6+3]
[b]ranged[/b]
[b]Base Attack[/b] +4; [b]Grapple[/b] +7
[b]Attack Option[/b] Two Weapon Fighting +1 warhammer +6 (1d8+4), 
m/w sickle +6 (1d6+1)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
[b]Abilities[/b]
[b]Str[/b] 17 [14 +2 racial, +1 lvl4]
[b]Dex[/b] 13
[b]Con[/b] 16
[b]Int[/b] 8 [10 -2 racial]
[b]Wis[/b] 11
[b]Cha[/b] 8 [10 -2 racial]

[b]Feats[/b] Run, Skill Focus (Survival), Track [free], Two Weapon Fighting [free]
[b]Skills[/b] Knowledge (Nature) +6 [7 ranks, -1 Int], Listen +7 [7 ranks, 0 Wis], 
Move Silently +8 [7 ranks, +1 Dex], Spot +7 [7 ranks, 0 Wis], 
Survival +10 [7 ranks, 0 Wis, +3 Skill Focus]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
[b]Possessions[/b] +1 warhammer, masterwork slickle, +1 studdel leather, dagger (2),
everburning torch, bedroll, silk rope, waterskin, flint & steel, 
Heward's Handy Haversack, bracers of armor +1, acid (2 flasks), antitoxin 
(1 vial), trail rations (3 days)

[b]Currency[/b] 108gp, 4sp
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (May 12, 2006)

I'll be quite a bit busy studying the next 5 days, so probably I won't have the time to post and rebuild the character until that time has gone by.

(I'll go for the rolls made in Invisible Castle, if possible)
-------

Son of an adventurer that hired himself as a caravan guard and settled himself on Scornubel, where he found wife and a good home. His time was spent in Helm’s temple, where he’d pray for his father’s safety. His father was put to death because of assumed association in an assault to the caravan. Furious for this, he joined Helm’s clergy, to protect the caravans by himself, and so that that, whatever was the truth on the matter, never happens again.

Weasten heartlands:
*Helm: Protection, Strength

*Neraw, Second Lieutenant of The Vigilant*
*Male Chondatan Cleric 4 of Helm
LN Medium humanoid*
*Init:* -1; Senses Listen +3 [+3 Wis], Spot +3 [+3 Wis]
*Aura:* Moderate aura of Law
*Languages:* Chondatan[r], Common, Tethyrian[r], x
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC* 21, touch 9, flat-footed 9 [-1 Dex, +9 Armor, +3 Shield]
*HD:* 4d8 (hp 30)
*Immune:* Shaken
*Resist:* 
          Fort +5 [+0 Con, +4 Clr, +1 Cloak]
          Ref +1 [-1 Dex, +1 Clr, +1 Cloak]
          Will +10 [+3 Wis, +4 Clr, +2 Bullheaded, +1 Cloak]
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed:* 20 ft. (4 squares) [Speed reduced because of heavy armor]
*Melee:* Bastard Sword +8 (1d10+4/19-20) or
*Ranged:* Javelin +3 (1d6+4)
*Space:* 5 ft. Reach: 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +3; *Grp* +7 [+3 Bab, +4 Str]
*Special Actions:* 
Divine Vigor, Protective ward, 
Spontaneous Casting (healing), Strength domain granted power, 
Turn Undead 4/day [3+1 Cha] 1d20+3 [+2 knowledge (religion), +1Cha],
*Cleric Spells Prepared* (CL 4th):*
0-
1st-
2nd-
*[d] indicates a domain spell
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities:* Str 18, Dex 9, Con 11, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 13
*Feats:* Bullheaded(PGtF), Combat Casting, Divine Vigor(CoD), 
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (bastard sword)
*Skills:*
Concentration +7
Diplomacy +8
Knowledge (religion) +7
*Possessions:* 2 javelins, 193gp, Bastard Sword +1 (With an eye carved on the pommel), Hvy. Steel Shield +1, Fullplate +1 (Holy symbol is the right gauntlet, identical to Helm's symbol), Cloak of Resistance +1 (With a right hand gauntlet on it)


----------



## Daronas (May 13, 2006)

Edit: Moved my character to the gallery.


----------



## Wilphe (May 13, 2006)

Invisible Castle numbers:

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=galileo

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Land+Outcast

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=eighteez

Don't think anyone else asked me to roll dice for them

In any case, I have rembered that I ran most everyone's sheets through Redblade to check some things, they aren't necessarily what you finalised, but I do have them

However, I can't upload them as HTML and I don't have email for:
Galileo
Rechan
eighteez

Daronas and Land Outcast should have mail by now saying "please reply to my mail so I can send you some attachments"

Industrygothica has Korik up again anyway



I think all that should be missing from them is regional feats, languages and maybe some equipment. I wouldn't swear to it though

Also note that the bonus feat I was giving out under Houserules is not included on those sheets


----------



## Daronas (May 14, 2006)

Wilphe

I tried to reply to your mail. It came back undeliverable.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 14, 2006)

> I tried to reply to your mail. It came back undeliverable.




same here :\


----------



## Wilphe (May 14, 2006)

Ahh, I've changed my email address since the backup was made...

Tyr it now


----------



## Daronas (May 14, 2006)

Wilphe

Did you change anything to do with email or send a new one? I keep getting the same thing.


----------



## Wilphe (May 14, 2006)

Fixed

Address was right, but I had not enabled "recieve email from other form members" thing

Should work now


----------



## Wilphe (May 14, 2006)

New IC thread is here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2825212#post2825212

Gallery here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2825224#post2825224


----------



## Land Outcast (May 14, 2006)

Wilphe, I've got my email in my profile... I erased your adreess   , so would yo send the mail to me again? please?


----------



## Daronas (May 14, 2006)

Wilphe

Is my character missing anything other than some equipment, money left over, and hit points? It may be easier if you have that, to just post it here. Email is still coming back undeliverable. 

I'll put Mykal in the gallery.


----------



## Galieo (May 15, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Invisible Castle numbers:
> However, I can't upload them as HTML and I don't have email for:
> Galileo



  Wilphe, my email is mtn72@yahoo.com; can you send me what you have there?  Thanks!


----------



## Wilphe (May 15, 2006)

Mykal took average hitpoints, so he has:
10 +5+5+5 +CON = 37


----------



## industrygothica (May 17, 2006)

Out of curiosity, how long are we waiting on the others before we start without them?


----------



## Wilphe (May 18, 2006)

You can start posting in the IC thread now if you like, whether your characters are re-done fully or not.

If Rechan and eigteez haven't surfaced by the weekend then we'll reassess, until then their positions are still held.


----------



## Wilphe (May 19, 2006)

As I recall no-one had horses, I had talked Daronas out of getting one for Mykal but Rechan has assumed that he had one.

I've been working on the assumption that you are on foot, and it's certainly easier if either:
Everyone is on foot
or
Everyone is riding

Not to mention I don't think any of you have the skill...


----------



## industrygothica (May 19, 2006)

Bah.. who needs a horse anyway?

Seriously, I've always thought we were on foot as well.  I can't imagine that they'd still be there after the first time we tied them up outside the dungeon door anyway.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 19, 2006)

Then well, I'll change/fix it


----------



## Daronas (May 23, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know I've been experiencing internet issues. I hope my ISP has things ironed out, I feel lucky to be on now.


----------



## Wilphe (May 23, 2006)

Okay, I don't intend having you fight for your lives just yet...


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 28, 2006)

Status:

Well, Galileo and Daronas have gone quiet

Would you like me to:
Continue on with just Korik and Neraw?
Re-recruit?
or
What?


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 28, 2006)

Well... can we make it without them three? realistically?

Maybe you should post a "Calling for..." on the OOC thread


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 29, 2006)

Neither have them have been logged in  for nearly two weeks, I don't think a "calling for" will accomplish much, really.

Being the impatient kinda guy I am, I'd like to say let's carry on just the two of us.  However, I'm sure that's going to limit some of the things you may have had planned for us.  I think that we could definitely use a more rounded party, so I won't argue against re-recruiting either.

All in all, I'll leave it up to you, Wilphe.  I wouldn't mind trudging along _while_ we're re-recruiting either, and just meet up withthe new character around the next turn or something.

IG


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 29, 2006)

Okaydoaky


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 29, 2006)

All things being equal, I was planning on re-recruting ready to pick up new party members at High Hedge proper, so not for a bit yet


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 29, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> All things being equal, I was planning on re-recruting ready to pick up new party members at High Hedge proper, so not for a bit yet





Well then, seems like it's time to go goblin-hunting to me.


----------



## Brogarn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey, Wilphe. Headed over here from my thread figuring this was a better place for this.

I'm a big FR fan and am interested in this game if you don't mind an ignorant new player. Do you have a rules post? Like where I'm supposed to do my rolls, what color of my text, etc? 

I'm mulling over characters now, but have a few written up. They're at work, unfortunately, which I can't get into until Monday. I might be able to whip something up from memory, though, if you're looking to get a new character in sooner. I have a Human Cleric, Dwarven Wizard and Elven Rogue sorta fleshed out. Can come up with something else if necessary, though. Don't mind at all. Making character backgrounds is fun.

Anyways, I'll check in over this weekend to see what reply you have if any. I'm going to set up my account to allow emailing now if you want to get in touch that way.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 8, 2006)

Brogarn said:
			
		

> Hey, Wilphe. Headed over here from my thread figuring this was a better place for this.
> 
> I'm a big FR fan and am interested in this game if you don't mind an ignorant new player. Do you have a rules post? Like where I'm supposed to do my rolls, what color of my text, etc?
> 
> ...





Granted, I'm not the DM, but I can tell you where _we_ started, if you want something to chew on before Wilphe checks in again.

I believe we all started at 5th level, 28 point buy.  Wilphe usually handles the majority of the dice rolling.  At first I thought I'd have a problem with that, but I actually like it better that way now that I've seen it in action.

There's a ranger and a cleric in the party now.  The fighter, rogue, wizard, and bard have all been consumed by the Great Crash.  I dunno.. maybe they all failed a save?   Anyway, good luck to ya.  Hope to see you around.

IG


----------



## Brogarn (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks, IG. =)

Looking back, I see a post from Wilphe about 9000 xp and Half Elves getting the Human extra starting feat. So, I'm working around that now and creating a HE Rogue (Do they still get the other partial "elven" bonuses? If so, how are Humans unique?). 

Other than playing Neverwinter Nights and all the expansions, I've never worked up a 3.5e character, so I'll probably make some mistakes. I'm also a bit nervous about doing gear right. It's been too long since I played!


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 9, 2006)

9000 XP (4th level with some change, 1000XP away from 5th)

7000 gp in equipment

Stats:28 point buyor

If you'd prefer rolled stats ask me, and I will go generate a set for you at Invisible Castle.

Favoured Classes will not apply.Instead, Humans and Half-Elves will get a bonus feat at 1st level.*

Hit Points:You can either take fixed:d12 = 6  d10 = 5   d8 = 4   d6 = 3   d4 = 2   Or you can ask me and I'll roll them for you. 

*Basically anyone who would otherwise have "Favoured Class - ANY", gets a Bonus Feat in lieu

So Half Elves would have 3:
1st Level
3rd Level
Bonus in Lieu of Favoured Class

Humans would have 4:
1st Level
3rd Level
Bonus for beign Human
Bonus in Lieu of Favoured Class


I prefer to roll stats or hit dice because I'm assuming that people won't be that familiar with the process, I'm quite happy for people to roll in game, provided they link to it.


Feats, races, etc are on a Core + "If I have it and don't think it's hideously broken" basis, and I have quite a lot of stuff.

However, if you aren't sure about 3.5 you are best sticking to Core/SRD


If you want to talk about Regional Feats and don't have FRCS or PGTF then I can help you. 


We have a Ranger and a Cleric right now, but really anything is okay.


----------



## Brogarn (Jul 9, 2006)

Gotcha!

I'll take some rolled HPs if ya don't mind (10 Con). I'll also have a character background written up tomorrow. It's fleshed out in my head, just need it on paper. And I'll be going Rogue.

I do have the Forgotten Realms campaign book, I'm not sure what the acronym PGTF is, though.

Is there a feat that lets you take a cross class skill as a class skill? It would fit with my characters background to have Knowledge (arcana) and Knowledge (religion). He's going to be a "brainy" and perceptive rogue (16 int, 14 wis) and ma and pa were a Wizard and a Cleric (which I'll get into more detail once I've written it all up). Much to pa's and his frustration, though, he can't cast even a simple cantrip no matter how hard he studied (thus the above Knowledge skills.) He can, however, use magical devices like a champion. So, I was hoping to get him at least the Knowledge (arcana) skill as a class skill, but if not, I've got other ideas as well. No worries.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 9, 2006)

Brogarn said:
			
		

> I do have the Forgotten Realms campaign book, I'm not sure what the acronym PGTF is, though.





Player's Guide to Faerun


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah, PGTF basically converts the crunchy bits of the FRCS into 3.5.

Education:

half elf - Silverymoon
Human - Chessenta, Lantan, Silverymoon, Waterdeep

All Knowledge Skills are class skills for your current and all future classes
+2 Bonus on Two Knowledge Skills


----------



## Brogarn (Jul 9, 2006)

Excellent. I'll look into picking one up. Unfortunately, I don't have a decent local place for gaming stuff, so I'll have to raid amazon. We used to have an outstanding one in Syracuse called Twilight Gaming, but alas, she is no more. /mourn


----------



## Brogarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok, here's Loric Dy'Neren's background. I have his feats and stats worked out, but need to get his skills, HPs and gear sorted. I meant to bring my Player's Handbook to work today to copy off the character sheets in the back to make it easier on me, but in typical fashion, forgot. >.<

Anyways, here he is : 

[SBLOCK]“Brain over brawn, my boy, brain over brawn.”

Loric heard that phrase countless times as a child and heeded every word.

Loric is the Half Elven son of a human Wizard named Cedric Dy’Neren and a Moon Elf Cleric of Sehanine Moonbow named Caletha. His father was the last of a faded line of nobility, not that Loric would be able to lay claim to any fortune or title if there was one. He’s, technically, a bastard, since his parents never married. But that’s never bothered him. His parents’ adventures before settling down left them with enough coin to keep them comfortable and he had a happy childhood.

What has bothered him (and his father besides) is while he inherited his father’s intelligence (and plain looks); he’s unable to cast so much as a single cantrip. The Weave remains out of his reach. That wasn’t from a lack of trying as he constantly had his nose in one book or another. But arcane capability, if not knowledge, has been forever denied him. 

That’s where Uncle Simon steps in. Good friend and fellow adventurer of Cedric and Caletha, Simon Oakelfire, Halfling and Rogue, saw much potential in young Loric. Whenever he’d visit, the Halfling would say “Put down those books, boy, and let Uncle Simon teach you a trick or two.” Loric was a quick study with a bit of dexterity to match. Simon enjoyed teaching him greatly. “Not all tricks involve bits of insects, flashing lights and loud bangs. Some require subtlety, patience, and what you pick your nose with. Always use your head, boy; but never forget your fingers.” So it was that Loric learned quite a few tricks he would come to use often later in life. Uncle Simon would certainly be proud if he could see him now.

But when Loric was 18 years old, Uncle Simon disappeared. While his visits were random in length and frequency, he typically wrote a note or two between. But this time, there was nothing and Loric hasn’t seen him since. 

This wasn’t to be his last disappointment.

When Loric turned 20, his mother was called to service by her Church. Three weeks later, his father received a message that was sympathetic, yet without details. His mother died honorably, it said, while serving her Goddess. Be proud of her and honor her memory always. There was no word on where or how she died or invitation to a funeral. Cedric was devastated and tried everything he could to divine what had happened to his beloved. He was unsuccessful and died three years later still without knowing. The priests told Loric it was his father’s heart. Knowing the sadness his father has been through, Loric didn’t doubt them.

After burying his father, Loric saw no reason to stay at his house. He decided to catch a first hand view of the world, sold all of what was now his estate, and headed to Waterdeep to seek weapon training and adventure. 

That was two years ago and since then he’s used his skills, involving both brains and fingers, all over Faerun. He’s also learned a lesson not learned from childhood. Sometimes neither brains nor fingers have the answer, but the sharp end of a rapier will work in a pinch. 

Currently, Loric is looking for his next job…
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 10, 2006)

Okay, so far so good


----------



## Brogarn (Jul 10, 2006)

There's more to be fleshed out there, but if I spend more time on it now, I'll never get to the technical stuff. I'll have that technical stuff for you tomorrow evening and be ready to go whenever you need me after that, if that's ok. Then I'll finish out some small details in his background like inner motivation for adventuring, inquiries into his mother's church about her death, and a couple other things that I thought about earlier but like an idjot, didn't write down.


----------



## Brogarn (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's my character so far: http://www.dndonlinegames.com/view.php?id=41984

I'll move it over here soon as I'm done with it. Just wanted to show an update and that I'm pretty close to done with it. Sorry it's taking me so long. 

I did the best I could with the format there for attack bonus for melee . I have a -1 STR bonus, but took Weapon Finesse, so added in the +3 from DEX and the +1 for the Rapier (assuming a magical +1 Rapier is ok.) Also, Weapon Finesse only affects attack roll, not damage, correct?

On hit points, is it fixed for all levels, or do I start with full 6 at level one, then 3 every level after (d6 - Rogue)?


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 11, 2006)

I think that's a 30 point buy.

STR 0
DEX 10
CON 2
INT 10
WIS 6
CHA 2

Hit points would be: 6+3+3+3 + CON = 15

Weapon Finesse ignores STR*, so his attack should be:
+3 DEX, +1 Weapon +3 BAB = +7

Doing 1d6 damage

Hand Crossbows are exotic and he lacks the proficeiny



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> you may use your Dexterity modifier instead of your Strength modifier on attack rolls.


----------



## Brogarn (Jul 11, 2006)

Hand crossbows were listed in the PHB along with Rapier and a couple others as being available for the Rogue. I actually meant for that to be Short Bow, anyways, but my mind was elsewhere at the time.

I gave him 1 point of Dex for level 4. Starting stats were:

STR 8 0
DEX 15 8
CON 10 2
WIS 14 6
INT 16 10
CHA 10 2


EDIT: I'm being an idiot and not realizing the 28 point buy included the level 4 stat raise, aren't I? >.<


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 11, 2006)

No, I am, on both counts

Carry on


----------



## Brogarn (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok, here he is: http://www.dndonlinegames.com/view.php?id=41984

What format do you want me to post him here? I've been looking around and see a few different ways people post characters here and not sure which one ya want or if there's a template somewhere I can follow.

Description:

[SBLOCK] 5'7", thin, light skin with short black hair and hazel eyes wearing dusty leather armor in various shades of dark brown. Wearing backpack with a bedroll on top with a hand crossbow hanging off his right hip and a rapier hanging off the left. Slightly pointed ears indicate some elven parentage but otherwise rather average looking. Could be mistaken for a teenage human if you didn't see the ears.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 12, 2006)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162357

That's the gallery

So long as I can read it and it's obvious where everything comes from I'm not bothered with the format


----------



## Brogarn (Jul 17, 2006)

Just to let you know, where I had my character built and stored took a crash on friday. I was kinda slackin hoping it would come back up so I wouldn't have to rebuild my character, but so far, no luck. If there's no hurry to get it yet, I'll wait and see if the site comes back up. If you want it sooner, I'll need to rebuild him tonite when I get home from work.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 17, 2006)

Not a problem.

I wasn't planning on introducing him until High Hedge.

Perhaps his dad knew Thalantyr?


----------



## Brogarn (Jul 18, 2006)

Quite possible if they've come across each other at some Wizard's gathering or another. As far as adventuring goes, he hadn't adventured since Loric was born. So it would have to be something like a meeting or arcane library, or something of that sort.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 18, 2006)

Sounds okay


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 26, 2006)

Okay, Brogan has dropped out

Move coming up


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 28, 2006)

I'll be ogff to New Orleans for about a week.  I might be able to find some time to check in, but feel free to NPC me if I'm not quick enough.

See ya soon!


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 28, 2006)

Your next actions are basically running right?


Also:
Divine Vigor is in Defenders of the Faith, I can't find it in Complete Divine. He lacks the prerequsite (Extra Turning) for the DotF version, but I'll overlook that for now


Have fun


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 28, 2006)

Complete Warrior


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 29, 2006)

Okay, ditched the pre-req I see


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 9, 2006)

> Btw, is it just me, or does it seem like I'm the only one left playing this game?




Land Outcast is having difficulties

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=173298


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 10, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Land Outcast is having difficulties
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=173298





Ahh.. I see.  That makes sense then.  Hopefully I didn't just kill us then, eh?


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 29, 2006)

Welcome back Land Outcast, sorry about the slow updates ATM


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 29, 2006)

'tis all fine, remember how you described it?
"slow-paced PbP"


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 29, 2006)

So, just out of curiosity, are you going to recruit more players for this game, or continue on with it as a solo game?  Either way is fine with me, really.

I'm actually a little surprised that you haven't just killed the game alltogether, considering.  I want to thank you for that, too.  I rather enjoy playing Korik.  Although if it becomes too much, I'll understand.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 2, 2006)

No, I'm generally quite happy to keep things ticking over so long as you are.

Though I may try and recuit another bod or two

I am _very_ busy right now at work, and while I try to update every two or three days I'm not totally convinced I can.

Although to be honest, it depends on how the others games I am in go - if I have alerts from all 4 in my inbox then I am more likely to come here and update


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 17, 2006)

Are you happy for me to put  feelers out and get another bod involved?


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 17, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Are you happy for me to put  feelers out and get another bod involved?




That'd be fine.  I'm sure Korik could use some company.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay, there is room for another PC, or possibly two in the game.

I have a hook for the new character, would suit a Druid or otherwise wilderness orientated character. Others I could work in with a little more effort. 

Here is more or less the current setup:
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3157912&postcount=145

Though you are best off reading the whole thing from scratch


_Bother _ does not move fast right now, which should hopefully plenty of scope for chat and character development. He said.


CC Guidlines here:
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2821563&postcount=15


----------



## Ivellious (Dec 18, 2006)

I was wondering if you would mind a ranger instead of a durid, and if the name had to be Korik, or however it was spelt.  Because I have a really cool idea with this elven ranger.  He he is, and if you have anything that I need to change then tell me and it will be changed

[sblock] 
	
	



```
Ivellious Nailo
Male Wood Elf Ranger 5
True Neutral

Strength 18 (+4) 
Dexterity 16 (+3) 
Constitution 12 (+1) 
Intelligence 10 (+0) 
Wisdom 12 (+1) 
Charisma 8 (-1) 
 Size: Medium 
Height: 5' 4" 
Weight: 155 lb 
Skin: Light 
Eyes: Green 
Hair: Blond; Wavy; Beardless 
 
Total Hit Points: 30

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 19 = 10 +5 [chain shirt] +3 [dexterity] + 1 [two weapon defense]

Touch AC: 13
Flat-footed: 14
Initiative modifier: +3 = +3 [dexterity]  
Fortitude save: +5 = 4 [base] +1 [constitution]  
Reflex save: +7 = 4 [base] +3 [dexterity]  
Will save: +2 = 1 [base] +1 [wisdom] 
Base Attack= 5 
Attack (handheld): +9 = 5 [base] +4 [strength]  
Attack (unarmed): +9 = 5 [base] +4 [strength]  
Attack (missile): +8 = 5 [base] +3 [dexterity]  
Grapple check: +9 = 5 [base] +4 [strength]  


Light load: 100 lb. or less
Medium load:101-200 lb.
Heavy load:201-300 lb.
Lift over head:300 lb.
Lift off ground:600 lb.
Push or drag:1500 lb.
 
Languages: Common Elven  


Frost Short Sword [1d6 + 1d6, crit 19-20/x2, 1 lb, light, piercing]

Flaming Longsword [1d8 +1d6, crit 19-20/x2 4 lb, one-handed, slashing]

Composite Longbow [1d8, crit x3, range incr. 100 ft., 3 lb, piercing]

+1 Chain shirt [light; +5 AC; max dex +4; check penalty -1; 25 lb.] 


Feats:

Endurance [free to rangers] 
Track [free to rangers] 
Two-Weapon Fighting  [ranger two-weapon track] 
Two-Weapon Defense  
Weapon Focus Longsword 

Skills 
Appraise Int 0 =  +0   
Balance Dex* 3 =  +3   
Bluff Cha -1 =  -1   
Climb Str* 4 =  +4   
Concentration Con 1 =  +1   
Craft_1 Int 0 =  +0   
Craft_2 Int 0 =  +0   
Craft_3 Int 0 =  +0   
Diplomacy Cha -1 =  -1   
Disguise Cha -1 =  -1   
Escape Artist Dex* 3 =  +3   
Forgery Int 0 =  +0   
Gather Information Cha -1 =  -1   
Handle Animal Cha 7 =  -1 +8  
Heal Wis 1 =  +1   
Hide Dex* 8 =  +3 +5  
Intimidate Cha -1 =  -1   
Jump Str* 4 =  +4   
Listen Wis 8 =  +1 +5 +2 [elf]  
Move Silently Dex* 8 =  +3 +5  
Perform_1 Cha -1 =  -1   
Perform_2 Cha -1 =  -1   
Perform_3 Cha -1 =  -1   
Perform_4 Cha -1 =  -1   
Perform_5 Cha -1 =  -1   
Ride Dex 5 =  +3  +2 [handle animal]  
Search Int 9 =  +0 +7 +2 [elf]  
Sense Motive Wis 1 =  +1   
Spot Wis 8 =  +1 +5 +2 [elf]  
Survival Wis 6 =  +1 +5  
Swim Str** 4 =  +4   
Use Rope Dex 8 =  +3 +5  


* = check penalty for wearing armor

Handle Animal >=5 ranks gives +2 on wild empathy checks.
Search >=5 ranks gives +2 on survival checks while tracking.


First-level Ranger spells: 1 (0+1) per day




Wood Elf:


+2 dexterity / +2 strength / -2 constitution / -2 intelligence (already included)

Immune to magical sleep

+2 racial bonus to saves vs. enchantments

Low-light vision

Proficient with longsword, rapier, longbow && shortbow

+2 racial bonus on listen, search, and spot checks

Notice secret doors

Ranger:

Favored enemies

Track as bonus feat (already included)

Combat Style

Endurance

Wild empathy (roll level + charisma bonus)

Endurance (level 3)

Animal Companion (level 4)

Woodland Stride (level 7)

Swift Tracker (level 8)

Evasion (level 9)

Camouflage (level 13)

Hide in Plain Sight (level 17)

High wisdom gains bonus spells daily

Favored Enemies:


Undead +4
Outsider (evil) +2

This ranger chose the two-weapon combat track. 



  
Ivellious Nailo's Equipment:

 Weapons / Armor / Shield (from above)
Arrows (quiver of 20) x1
Backpack
Bedroll
Flint and steel
Grappling hook
Rations (1 day) x4
Rope (50', silk) x1
Signet ring
Torches x3
Waterskins x1
Whetstone
3 potions of cure moderate wounds
4 potions of cure light wounds

Money 
Gp 4
Sp 8
Cp 7
Animal Companion: Wolf

Medium-Size Animal

Hit dice 2d8+4 (13 hit points)

Initiative +2 (Dex)

Speed 50 feet

AC: 14 ( +2 Dex +2 natural)

Attacks: Bite +3 melee (Weapon Finesse);

Damage 1d6+1 (bite); 
Special Qualities: Scent

Saves: Fort +5; Ref +5; Will +1

Abilities: Str 13, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills: Hide +3; Listen +6; Move Silently +4; Spot +4; Survival +1;
Feats: Weapon Finesse (Bite)

Link, share spells

Bonus tricks: 1
Attack

More about Ivellious Nailo:

Ivellious is the prince of the wood elves in the Yuirwood. Though he was suppose to grow into his father's poistion, Ivellious always had different ideas, and dreamed of adventuring. When he reached the age of 123, Ivellious set out of the Yuriwood with nothing more than his armor and his weapons, and began trying to make a name for himself, but after a year of adventuring Ivellious hasn't been able to do a whole lot. His overconfidence has gotten him into more than one fight that he couldn't handle and has always been able to slip away before it has gotten him killed. He has finally concided to try and get others to help him with his quest to become an adventurer in the city of Cormyr. Ivellious is most quiet until he finds that he must say something, though he is slightly more talktive to elves, and more so to wood elves. That is not to say he isn't a caring person, just doesn't know if what he wants to say is the correct thing to say. Ivellious does not metion anything of the fact of his role in his homeland as he does not want to be treated any different than anyone else in the party, and sercetly hopes no one figures it out. Ivellious has a strong sense of friendship, and will always help anyone that he deems a friend.
```
 [/sblock]

edit*  Ivellious has been leveled up


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 18, 2006)

Unless I have misread, and Wilphe plans on ousting me, you will not be replacing Korik, but will instead be working with him.

Some information on this character with whom you'll be (or could be, as the case may be) adventuring:  He is a hulking half-orc ranger with the mentality of _if it needs smashing, smash it_, especially where goblinoids are concerned.  He is quite comfortable in the wild, and has, along with his dog Grim, done a good bit of this adventure on his own, but will more than welcome help if it is offered.

As Wilphe suggested, I think you'd be better off reading the adventure from the beginning to get a real feel for what's going on.


Wilphe: I just realized that I had forgotten to level Korik.  I just updated him in the gallery.  Not knowing the stats on the wand he was given, I listed it simply as a "healing wand".  I think, if it is ok with you, I may redo the format for the sheet in favor of what appears to be the standard here.  I noticed a few errors on the sheet as well and fixed them, so you may want to look over it and make sure I didn't screw anything up.   Thanks.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 18, 2006)

Hello Ivellious,
        Industry is right, and it's a new character to join an existing campaign, not to replace Korik, who is as described.

       Regardless I'm happy to have two melee rangers in the same party so long as neither is bothered about niche protection. In fact it might help, because they can work together very well.

As Korik has now levelled up, you have 5 levels to play with, rather than 4.


Industry:
Looks good at a glance
Wand in question is of Cure Light Wounds, Caster Level 1, 50 charges left.


----------



## Ivellious (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry, I misread it, my mistake.  Anyways is everything alright with him other than the fact I get to level him up which I going to be doing in a second.  And then after that I'm going to go read the adventure to get a better understanding
edit, done levling him up


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 20, 2006)

'kay

When you are done, I'll send you a message for how to get him into the action


----------



## Ivellious (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm ready anytime


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 23, 2006)

Done


----------



## Ivellious (Dec 26, 2006)

Tell me when I can jump in


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 31, 2006)

After this encounter has resolved, if that's okay


----------



## Ivellious (Dec 31, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> After this encounter has resolved, if that's okay



Sounds good to me


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 31, 2006)

Do you want to stick him in the Rogue's Gallery:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162357


----------



## Ivellious (Dec 31, 2006)

I have posted him for you Wilphe


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 1, 2007)

I think it's about time for Ivellious to make it on stage, a quick patrol south to see if Thalantyr has sent the promised scout or whatever works for you.

Try not to kill each other in when you run each to each mmmkay?


----------



## Barsallas (Jan 1, 2007)

*Hmm a rogue huh? *rolls dice* Says here I'm your man for the job. Nah, I'm joking but if you're still up for a sneaky dude to slip in I'd be lying if I said I wouldn't love the opportunity. Course I've been tryin out a barbarian defender prestige as an alternate go-around. Think about it and get back to me. I'll be waiting with anticipation.*


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 3, 2007)

Well hello Barsallus

I'm happy to fit another new body in - it would get the party back to CR appropriate levels.

Rogue
or
Barbarian PrC I'm unaware of?

Tell me more please


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 3, 2007)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> I think it's about time for Ivellious to make it on stage, a quick patrol south to see if Thalantyr has sent the promised scout or whatever works for you.
> 
> Try not to kill each other in when you run each to each mmmkay?




Sounds good to me


----------



## Barsallas (Jan 4, 2007)

*Well if we are gonna be level 6 then my barbarian would be lvl 5 and PrC as a devoted defender, the rouge would be a lvl 6 rouge purely focused on traps and locks.*


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 13, 2007)

Wilphe,

I was just wondering if you were still around.  Haven't heard anything from you in a bit.  Hope all finds you well.


IG


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm back, been out of circulation for longer than I thought, update tonight

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=184281


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 13, 2007)

Barsallas, we are at level 5, having levelled from 4th right now.

I recall Devoted Defender being a 3.0 PrC from Sword and Fist, is this the one you mean?

I'll need to review it in more detail, but happy with either really


----------

